# Laptop Hard drive(Sata) to Desktop Hard Drive(SATA)



## newjacksm

The problem is my Sata cable isn't connecting with the laptop one what is the problem. Ill be taking pictures soon once I find my camera. It's pissing me off real bad..


----------



## PC eye

A laptop HD is a 2.5" drive while a standard desktop model is 3.5"! There are converter cables available or the use of external 2.5" drive cages in order to access a portable's drive when running a desktop. You are still looking at two different types and sizes of drives where those are the options available.


----------



## newjacksm

Yeah I know there two different types of sizes and I want to be able to use it as an internal can anyone lead me to where I would be able too? I bought something off of new egg and it doesnt fit into my Laptop HDD its making me mad here is the picture of the ports on the Laptop HDD its a Toshiba 160 Gig laptop







I am pretty sure those are SATA connection ports and they dont fit. And the thing I bought off of newegg doesnt work when it said it works with every Laptop 2.5 hdd

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_mmc=TEMC-RMA-Approvel-_-Content-_-text-_-


----------



## johnb35

That is a blurry picture but according to the newegg link that is a an ide connection on both sides not a sata.  Also sometimes the laptop manufacturers put a special converter on their laptop drives to fit inside. All you have to do is take the converter off to access a standard ide drive.


----------



## newjacksm

ill try and take a better picture. It doesnt seem I can pull this off my HDD I am guessing I'd have to unscrew it?


----------



## newjacksm

Nevermind I pulled it out wow thanks simple as that, trickery! haha I pulled it out and it was a sata connection hiding in the back. Now I just have to figure out how to screw it into my computer case... Do you know if best buy sells it? I want to go there today and pick it up, or do I even need this? Probably do.


----------



## johnb35

you need a 2.5 to 3.5 hard drive adapter.  Not sure if best buy sells them or not.  A computer shop would though.


----------



## PC eye

A store like Circuit CIty or CompUSA will most likely have adapters. The problem you may still end up seeing however is trying to put a 3.5" drive in to replace a 2.5" drive standard. 3.5"s are intended for desktop use. 

What make and model is the laptop? The specifications will show what options for a 2.5" HD you can use. You should simply be able to drop in something like a WD Scorpio and call it a day.


----------



## newjacksm

Well the thing is my friend gave me the 2.5 for free and I dont feel like spending money on a new HDD figure its cheaper to get the adapter to make it fit in a 3.5 drive bay and use it for a data drive.

Its a Toshiba drive, dont know the exact specs, the sticker came off.

I went to Microcenter today and they didnt have what I was looking for. pretty mad.


----------



## PC eye

If that was a sata drive you could easily use the mobile rack that will take two 2.5" drives and see them installed internally.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998038

For something this you would simply need an ide to sata converter cable.


----------



## newjacksm

thats just expensive, there isnt just some flimsy crap I can put into my computer, I have the wires all ready and my computer is capable of running the Sata wires internally and power wires internally. Just need the brackets. Something cheap. If im gonna spend 40 bucks, I might as well spend the extra 20 and get a 3.5 drive with more gigs.


----------



## newjacksm

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812200176 this work ? some guy said it wouldnt work at micro center.... I just need the bracket dont care for the cable...


----------



## mac550

PC eye said:


> If that was a sata drive you could easily use the mobile rack that will take two 2.5" drives and see them installed internally.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817998038
> 
> For something this you would simply need an ide to sata converter cable.



lol what a good idea. shame newegg dont ship to the uk


----------



## PC eye

newjacksm said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812200176 this work ? some guy said it wouldnt work at micro center.... I just need the bracket dont care for the cable...


 
That's what it's for. You simply secure the 2.5" to that and slide it into place then put in the fasteners.



mac550 said:


> lol what a good idea. shame newegg dont ship to the uk


 
You may find that one or one by another brand if you shop around the various vendors in the U.K. if you have a use for one. Newegg as far I know doesn't even ship to Canada strictly domestic sales only.


----------



## newjacksm

PC eye said:


> That's what it's for. You simply secure the 2.5" to that and slide it into place then put in the fasteners.
> 
> 
> 
> You may find that one or one by another brand if you shop around the various vendors in the U.K. if you have a use for one. Newegg as far I know doesn't even ship to Canada strictly domestic sales only.



Thats what I said to the guy at microcenter and he said it doesnt look like it works.

I then said well right here it says 2.5 hdd to fit 3.5 drive bay

and he continued to say it wouldnt fit or work... wow... trying to make me look stupid!

oh well..


----------



## PC eye

Some of the sales people at retail stores wouldn't know their whatever. They simply get hired off the street and have never actually worked inside a case.

If you shop even further you'll find other adapters besides the one there for seeing a 2.5 installed internally or an external usb type enclosure. There's a large variety of adapters simply due to them being nothing much more then sheet metal with a cable tossed in. 

If you see a CompUSA, Staples, Circuit City, Radio Shack, etc. stop in and look over the pc accessories and/or simply ask for one to see they have any in stock.


----------



## fireitup

*laptop SATA to IDE problem*

Hello, I was reading this thread trying to figure out my own problem which is similar to the thread starter.

I want to put a laptop 2.5" HDD SATA into a PC purely to retrieve the pics on it as the laptop is buggered.

I have the same 2.5" hard drive but I'm a bit unsure of pulling off this "adaptor" which is apparently attached to the SATA connector on the hard drive.
I've put a picture of the adaptor on the hard drive and I'm wondering is there anything I can attach to this to convert it to IDE or can you _*really* _ just pull it off the hard drive to uncover a SATA connector. It really doesn't look (or feel) like it wants to come off?


----------



## johnb35

According to that picture, there is nothing to pull off, all you have to do is attach the sata power connector and sata data connector to the hard drive.


----------



## fireitup

So, that's all it is? Just connect a convertor to this drive and then I can plug it into my IDE cable on my PC.

Never dealt with laptop components, they're a bit like fridges for me, if it's broke. Buy a new one. 
But I'm learning. 

Many thanks.


----------



## voyagerfan99

If you wana just temporarily connect it to transfer your data over, get one of these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812232002


----------

